# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Как создать новогоднее настроение?

## Домик в деревне

Какие, вы говорите, у вас способы создать новогоднее настроение?

Распланировать меню? Навырезать снежинок? Украсить елку?

Мы с Дамиром чуть подвыздоровели и сидели вырезали снежинки, а также упаковывали подарки в яркую шуршащую бумагу. Очень весело!

Снежинки вырезали по схемам и без.
http://community.livejournal.com/no_...94.html#cutid1
http://janemouse.livejournal.com/717047.html
http://janemouse.livejournal.com/716772.html

А также нашлись прекрасные идеи для игр с детьми на новый год тут
http://janemouse.livejournal.com/716444.html
правда, это на детей постарше нашенских, но для 4х леток уже можно что-то пробовать.

----------


## Panda

красота какая!!! обязательно попробую такие сделать!!!

----------


## Panda

для меня новогоднее настроение начинается, когда, приехав 31го в деревню к моей бабушке,  я с близкими мне людьми начинаю резать салатики, варить картошку и делать котлетки. и все это сопровождается теплыми беседами. улыбки, обнималки, дурачества. и фоном телевизор с музыкальной передачей, который никто не смотрит )))
до этого момента просто чувство предвкушения или суета

----------


## yakudza

А нам очень помогли гирлянды. Направо посмотришь - на кухне мигает Ёлочка, налево посмотришь - на окошке огоньки))) Вечером волшебно, особенно если выключить свет!

----------


## Jazz

Ой, Олеся, первая ссылка - просто супер! Такие снежинки даже моя мама не вырезает (а у нее всегда самые красивые снежинки выходят). Видимо, мне сегодня ночью опять не спать...
А мы сегодня эти самые снежинки Декоретто налепили на окна, обмотали мишурой газовую трубу (она у нас под потолком по всему коридору и кухне), на нее же повесили шарики. А еще наделали вот таких снежинок: http://www.kopilochka.net.ru/podelki...-sneginka.html и повесили их на светильник в кухне. Ну и елочки наши маленькие поставили. Красота...

----------


## kazangi

а у нас елки нет до сих пор((( рисуем с Улькой новогодние плакаты и заворачиваем подарки. Жалею, что подарки для папы прятала вместе с ней, а то она уже несколько раз порывалась ему рассказать, как мы прятали и куда)))

----------


## kiara

Живая ёлочка сделал свое дело - я аж подпрыгиваю от радости, когда домой прихожу)))))))))) А еще покупка подарков - просто позитив изо всех щелей вылезает)))) Сидим, упаковываем с мелким, едим шоколад с мятой *мама добрая, поделилась с ребенком, а он, умничка моя, все отламывает и "мама, угосись!!!"* На улице так хорошо - тоже добавляет настроения. Сегодня вечером украшаем окошки.
Девочки, а давайте здесь фото праздничные добавим, у кого какая ёлочка, кто что украсил и т.д.. А может у кого-то необыкновенная праздничная стрижка или т.п?))).Ась?

----------


## yakudza

И может сюда чего добавите?

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://www.kokokokids.ru/2011/01/blog-post_17.html
http://www.kokokokids.ru/2011/12/gif...deas.html#more
http://orangefrog.ru/nastoyashhie-igrushki/

----------

